# What piece of music did you learn most recently and like?



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

This was it for me -- spiky, ooky and marginally different from other Hindemith concertos


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Penderecki Symphonies 1-5....


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I am going through the Brilliant Classics Bach Edition, so BWV 1056 (an F-minor harpsichord concerto).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am exploring Mieczyslaw Weinberg works. Sometimes it gives me the shivers, in the wrong way, still exploring.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Kalinnikov's 1st symphony


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> I am exploring Mieczyslaw Weinberg works. Sometimes it gives me the shivers, in the wrong way, still exploring.


Weinberg's music can be quite bleak. For me, bleak music is often exhilarating.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Holst's Second Suite in F for Military Band

Where can I find similar pieces?


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

perempe said:


> Holst's Second Suite in F for Military Band
> 
> Where can I find similar pieces?


Music for concert band or suites with British folk music?

Without knowing your preferences, and playing it close to the vest:

Holst: 1st Suite for Military Band & A Moorside Suite
Vaughan Williams: English Folk Song Suite
Elgar: Severn Suite
Grainger: Lincolnshire Posy
Tomlinson: 1st & 2nd Suite of English Folk Dances


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

perempe said:


> Holst's Second Suite in F for Military Band
> 
> Where can I find similar pieces?


Try here:
Great Works for Concert Band/Wind Ensemble


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

perempe said:


> Holst's Second Suite in F for Military Band
> 
> Where can I find similar pieces?


If it's still available:
Fennell/Eastman Wind Ensemble - 2 Volumes of British Band classics - Holst, Vaughan Williams, Jacob, etc
Classic versions, never been bettered

Also - Dallas Wind Symphony/Dunn - "Holst" - disc - both suites, Moorside suite, Hammersmith - 
excellent renditions in terrific sound [Reference Recordings]


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Beethoven Symphony No.7 Second movement. Actually a noobie in Classical Music recommended me this one that I had never checked out. It's brilliant!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

When I heard this the first time I was blowing away with it, still are


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

BWV 130. Even Bach's lesser-known cantatas are incredible. This one packs alot into about 15 minutes:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Ives, Symphony #2.
I have come to Ives rather late in life. What a remarkable body of work for an insurance executive!


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Xenophiliu said:


> Music for concert band or suites with British folk music?
> 
> Without knowing your preferences, and playing it close to the vest:
> 
> ...


Music for concert band.

Apologies for the late reply.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Alfred Schnittke's String Quartets


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Are you really allowed to say you "learned the music"??


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am a bit obsessed with Einaudi, buying all I can find :angel:.


----------

